# Hard Pinch Bolts For Mill Drill



## epanzella (Apr 12, 2022)

Tiny project. The soft pinch bolts that came with my HF mill drill were galling and making it hard to set a consistent lock on the column. I machined a cupla oblong washers and welded them to grade 8 bolts. Washer and nuts were grade 8 as well. Now it's smooth as glass.


----------



## brino (Apr 13, 2022)

Great solution!
Brian


----------

